# Possibility's?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Day 1: Frannie is fine. Day 2: Frannie has a small but noticeable (to the trained eye) bump on her back.

The first conclusion I jumped to was tumor. She doesn't care if I touch it and she's acting 100% like herself. What else could this be, blood clot, infection (abscess?)? It doesn't seem to be growing. I don't strait out feed corn, but it's in the dog food. So is there any way to cure/treat this. Let's say it's a tumor, is there a way to treat a tumor? The bump is right on the back and a bit to the right in the center of the back, very close to the vertebrae. One more thing, it appeared the day after I switched her to a different cage. I'm paranoid, so i gave her, her old home back. She is living with an old 8-9 month doe recovering from OCD, and a young healthy doe (Minnie).


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Without having a vet check it out and preferably look what's inside the bump (puss, cancerous cells, blood...) you can't know what it is. Could be just an ingrown hair (pimple), could be a tumor.
Depending on the content, the therapy varies.
I'd go to a vet, that has dealt with rodents before and ask him to do a fine needle aspiration and look at the content of the bump.

If it is an abcess it needs to be split and I think the vet might apply some antibiotics.
A tumor can be removed surgically. I'd say the sooner the better since they grow and can metastasise if malignant.
a haematoma should go away on its own in time.
but without knowing what it is you can't know how to treat it.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Serena! I think for now I'll just have to monitor her. Man this sucks...


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry for not updating any sooner, I forgot about this thread!

I think it was an abscess. It got pretty darn big, then the top started to scab up. I started feeling it and applying a bit of pressure (I seriously didn't even press that hard), and it opened up and started oozing. It was oozing pus. I think it was an abscess, and from what I know about abscesses they are caused by bacterial infections under the skin? And they will often come back without antibiotics. She is on baytril for a URI anyways, so hopefully that can take care of both things. Fran is actually raising her 3rd litter right now. It was a litter of 13 that I culled down to 6! The spot where it was is scabbed up and she doesn't seem to be scratching it, so finders crossed thing keep going well.


----------

